# Cycling is a testosterone fueled pastime



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

It would be a fairly easy thing to claim after reading a bit of the 'your ride today' thread...or is that too simplistic a statement to make ?

Not pointing the finger at anyone in particular, and I'm just as guilty of blowing my own whistle when I manage to beat my PB or climb a particularly big hill in one hit, but the thread does seem like a lot of one upmanship and bragging rights for doing X number of miles. The pics reminded me of pics of the the lion hunters holding up their trophies up for posterity.
If a lot of women were put off riding a roadie after forming a similar opinion then I'd not be surprised (which would be a shame as they are the best bikes to ride IMO)


----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2013)

I don't know about that but it's an endorphin fuelled one sometimes and all legal.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

Cycling is a cake fueled pastime. (You appear to have misspelled 'cake' in your thread title.)


----------



## coffeejo (3 Nov 2013)

IMHO, the "normal" this-is-what-I-did-today posts and the (often wry / deliberately comical) tales of woe more than outnumber the willy-waggling.


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> I don't know about that but it's an endorphin fuelled one sometimes and all legal.



Would certainly agree with the endorphin rush bit. The only way one might match that on a PTW is by doing something extremely naughty.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

If people are not to post "stats" about their ride or pictures taken on the way, then what else are they to post in a thread about "your ride today"?

I do not agree with your assessment of the thread, or see the connection you have somehow lept to, re women taking up cycling.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

I don't see what the OP sees?

Most of the posts are about some bods ride somewhere, I see very few " I rode x miles in y minutes".

And lots of pictures of food.


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If people are not to post "stats" about their ride or pictures taken on the way, then what else are they to post in a thread about "your ride today"?
> 
> I do not agree with your assessment of the thread, or see the connection you have somehow lept to, re women taking up cycling.



I've posted stats about my own rides, I've taken pictures on the way also, I'm really not trying to claim any moral high ground, Just observing that one might view road cycling as very much a male dominated pursuit if they read the thread from end to end (which would be a challenge in itself)

If you see a woman riding a roadie on a sunday morning, it is the exception rather than the rule. I've seen a few out on the roads...some take it very seriously, but they are very much in the minority.

Just saying


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> I don't see what the OP sees?
> 
> Most of the posts are about some bods ride somewhere, I see very few *" I rode x miles in y minutes".*
> 
> And lots of pictures of food.



I make posts to that effect (of sorts) and I make no apologies, that is what interests me when I ride  Even so I don't see how this would effect the image of cycling to women. Women take up sports for the same varied reasons as men.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I make posts to that effect (of sorts) and I make no apologies, that is what interests me when I ride  Even so I don't see how this would effect the image of cycling to women. *Women take up sports for the same varied reasons as men*.



Actually they probably don't. A set of bollox often gets in the way with us.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> I've posted stats about my own rides, I've taken pictures on the way also, I'm really not trying to claim any moral high ground, Just observing that one might view road cycling as very much a male dominated pursuit if they read the thread from end to end (which would be a challenge in itself)
> 
> If you see a woman riding a roadie on a sunday morning, it is the exception rather than the rule. I've seen a few out on the roads...some take it very seriously, but they are very much in the minority.
> 
> Just saying



Women are the minority, yes. However, the women in that minority take up cycling for the same varied reasons as men (some to get fit, some for leisure, some for competition etc), so I don't see how the content of that thread is going to have any unique impact whatsoever on women's perception of cycling.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Actually they probably don't. A set of bollox often gets in the way with us.



eh?


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Women don't take up sports for the SAME varied reasons as men.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Women don't take up sports for the SAME varied reasons as men.



You will have to elaborate.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> I've posted stats about my own rides, I've taken pictures on the way also, I'm really not trying to claim any moral high ground, Just observing that *one might view road cycling as very much a male dominated pursuit if* they read the thread from end to end (which would be a challenge in itself)
> 
> If you see a woman riding a roadie on a sunday morning, it is the exception rather than the rule. I've seen a few out on the roads...some take it very seriously, but they are very much in the minority.
> 
> Just saying



But it is? Assuming you mean "dominated" as numbers on the road.

I'm really struggling to see the purpose of this thread. Is it "men ride on the road more than women do"? No - shat shylock.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You will have to elaborate.



I see you changed your post

For example, some (quite a lot) of men will take up sports for daft reasons like wanting to impress (golf FFS) or some pseudo masculine nuance (man tries to beat other man at squash etc). It's really unlikely women will choose the same reasons to take up sports IMO.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2013)

Certainly not here. My ambition each time I go for a ride is to make sure it's slower than the last one! I got to work in 52 minutes one day last week beating my previous personal best of 49 minutes by quite a margin.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2013)

I think the Op's mixing up the 'your ride today' and 'silly strava racing' threads


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> I expect this is all just an excuse for Linf to post a photo of a woman riding a motorbike.



Already done that of a friend of mine, she is a quicker rider than I am (I have no issue in stating this), and she has pursued it into competitive road racing with some success (which I've not)...she is also very much in the minority.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> I see you changed your post
> 
> For example, some (quite a lot) of men will take up sports for daft reasons like wanting to impress (golf FFS) or some pseudo masculine nuance (man tries to beat other man at squash etc). It's really unlikely women will choose the same reasons to take up sports IMO.



I didn't change the post, I made the same point a second time, the second time I elaborated a bit. If I were to survey the male and female members of our club on why they took up and continue to take part in cycling (I am not going to do it, because I don't have the time to wrestle with getting people to respond), I would be pretty surprised if the answers were significantly different.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I didn't change the post, I made the same point a second time, the second time I elaborated a bit. If I were to survey the male and female members of our club on why they took up and continue to take part in cycling, I would be pretty surprised if the answers were significantly different.



Fine, but that's not what you stated.

Let's leave it there, me and you aint the types to to a Mr Paul & Linford.


----------



## winjim (3 Nov 2013)

My wife runs. I cycle. She is concerned with improving her times. I am not. I would suggest you retract your implications regarding myself and my spouse.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

Side comment, in a club of 350 members, with women being a minority membership (but growing healthily) it is indeed 2 women who sit at the top of our road racing/crit race league in terms of points and it will be a women who takes the club road race trophy this year.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

We have a turb trainer in the house.

Which one is doing LT based training?


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


>



Don't confuse your idea of a misogynist with someone who cares little for flirting with members of the opposite sex on internet forums.
What happened to good old fashioned respect for someones abilities and achievements ?


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Nov 2013)

It took me 17 seconds to realise this thread was a load of nonsense.

Beat that!


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2747511, member: 45"]Are you suggesting women aren't competitive?

Have you ever met one?[/quote]

My daughter was/is incredibly competitive in show jumping/XC, and she has boxes of trophies for her efforts.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Already done that of a friend of mine, she is a quicker rider than I am (I have no issue in stating this), and she has pursued it into competitive road racing with some success (which I've not)...she is also very much in the minority.



Now, one could read that post as you stating that very very few people (the minority) are quicker than you.

I'm sure that's not what you meant.


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Now, one could read that post as you stating that very very few people (the minority) are quicker than you.
> 
> I'm sure that's not what you meant.



Plenty are quicker, but she is right out there...seriously quick to the point I'm happy to back off and hold my hand up. Riding sports bikes are much the same. It is also a male dominated pursuit. I would have said that there seem to be slightly more women interested in PTWs than riding roadies (from 11 years of involvement in a sportsbike forum).


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Plenty are quicker, but she is right out there...seriously quick to the point I'm happy to back off and hold my hand up. Riding sports bikes are much the same. It is also a male dominated pursuit. I would have said that there seem to be slightly more women interested in PTWs than riding roadies (from 11 years of involvement in a sportsbike forum).



See, that's wear bollox comes into it.

Most men will think they can and can't. Those women that think they can, do.


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2747533, member: 45"]So that's not the reason then is it?[/quote]
Horseriding is a female dominated pastime. 
This is a screengrab from the back end of my my horse widget shop. A fair few of the men using it were buying for the women in their lives.
It is a female dominated pastime. Females make up the very vast majority of competitors in Equine competitions, and if males are involved, it is usually because the women are the driving force behind their interest.


----------



## Milzy (3 Nov 2013)

Complete codswallop, that's body building you're talking about.


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> If you see a woman riding a roadie on a sunday morning, it is the exception rather than the rule. I've seen a few out on the roads...some take it very seriously, but they are very much in the minority.
> 
> Just saying



II don't want to take it seriously, I don't want a "roadie", I rarely ride on a Sunday morning (Papa takes eldest small person on his bike and youngest small person in her trailer attached to his electric bike to the river on a Sunday morning - I sit with Nana and drink tea and talk about stuff). I chose Bertha because she is pretty and had all the stuff I wanted on her, hub thingies and dynamo lights and a integral lock and skirt guards etc.

I ride from A to B to either get or do stuff sometimes it is shopping stuff, sometimes it is wear the little buggers out stuff, crabbing, collecting shells, going for an ice-cream, to the cinema etc, I did my highest mileage ever in one go on Friday and I posted about it. I did not post how many miles as that is irrelevant to me, apart from it was further away from the shire I had ever been type ride if I took one more rotation of the wheels, it quashed my personal fears of being so far from home with two small people and no back up if something went wrong.

Anyhoo enough about that, I have no issue in posting my piddley ride "today" and the details, I do not find that thread a wee-ing contest, nor testosterone fueled, perhaps that is because it goes over my head the I did 100 miles in eleven seconds, and I am more distracted by ooh cake or aah a pretty cow, not because I am female just because I am not a competitive person. I do not strive to be faster, go longer just "because", if there is a need for me to get to a place then I will cycle, I quite like hills, downhill I hasten to add, freewheeling down a hill and shouting woo hoo makes me feel totally care free.

Strangely the only person that has got their testosterone on and made snide comments about "my ride today" has been female.


----------



## Booyaa (3 Nov 2013)

Linford, your threads really do seem to come from a parallel universe.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2013)

What an absolute load of tosh. How do you read that into this thread.

Your ride today is a great thread to see and hear where people have been riding, there is no willy waggling and it's good to hear that some have achieved maybe their PB or more miles than they did yesterday.

One of the best threads IMHO and seeing as the last post was 12611 i think it's pretty popular.


----------



## rbreid (3 Nov 2013)

Come on is no one else tempted to put the obvious one word response to the title of this thread?????
BOL.....  No Robert, self control now, behave. Have a cuppa and calm down


----------



## derrick (3 Nov 2013)

lox


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2013)

Next he will be saying the Photography thread is getting too competitive and lens waggling and Tea is out of order discussing which is the best biscuit to dunk.


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Nov 2013)

where is this _'your ride today'_ thread..??


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> where is this _'your ride today'_ thread..??



In the cafe... for some reason!


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> In the cafe... for some reason!



Looks like a great thread - can't see much (if any) testosterone in it..?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Nov 2013)

I love "your ride today", great thread. Love the descriptions and the pictures, sometimes I google map the places to better pinpoint them. 
Love it when members post pictures taken in an area at different times of year. You really feel you're getting to know the places when you have never even been there!
There are rarely "technical" ride reports, tot miles in tot time at such heart rate, I tend to skip them anyway, find them boring 'cause I don't understand them.
Can't fathom why Linford think this thread would put a woman off cycling.
Surely the you tube helmet cameras videos are culprits, if any?


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Don't worry @Puddles, Linf is just trolling again. You'll soon get used to him.




I am not worried nor irked just putting my point across as I post in that thread and have a fanjo. I only get needlessly irked when I have had to pick dog poo up with a princess tissue


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Surely the you tube helmet cameras videos are culprits, if any?



Interesting that.

How many women use a scammer?


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Interesting that.
> 
> How many women use a scammer?




A scammer or a camera?


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I love "your ride today", great thread. Love the descriptions and the pictures, sometimes I google map the places to better pinpoint them.
> Love it when members post pictures taken in an area at different times of year. You really feel you're getting to know the places when you have never even been there!



Spot on - I really enjoy reading about rides in various parts of the country and beyond - as well as the photos. Although I love 'my patch' hereabouts in the flatlands, it's great to see some hills. Some of Rickshaw Phil's, Coffeejo's and Bigonabianchi's photos are stunning, to name but a few. I must admit my eyes do tend to glaze over a bit whenever strava is mentioned. The best part for me at least is the journey, not the amount of time taken to achieve it.


----------



## Dan B (3 Nov 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Linford, your threads really do seem to come from a parallel universe.



I'd hesitate to describe it as "parallel" ... "divergent" maybe


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Interesting that.
> 
> How many women use a scammer?


I meant, those videos are quite scary if you're considering cycling on the roads as a newbie.
I know I got almost put off starting commuting by bike when a search threw up Magnatom's videos.
As he's local to me, the videos made me apprehensive before even starting.
Thankfully I am of a stubborn nature, want to find out stuff for myself 
Only ever met a girl donning a helmet cam. She did not have it next time we rode together, so I guess it was used mainly to take pictures of the rides.


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I meant, those videos are quite scary if you're considering cycling on the roads as a newbie.
> I know I got almost put off starting commuting by bike when a search threw up Magnatom's videos.
> As he's local to me, the videos made me apprehensive before even starting.
> Thankfully I am of a stubborn nature, want to find out stuff for myself
> Only ever met a girl donning a helmet cam. She did not have it next time we rode together, so I guess it was used mainly to take pictures of the rides.




I have 2 cameras (front & back) cheapy things with jelly lens thingies, they take quite good footage from the initial check of them, I never watch them, I have them there as I have insurance for me and the small people in case any of us gets squished or injured whilst cycling and I figure that if that happens then I have footage of said incident to give to insurance peoples.


----------



## rbreid (3 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Next he will be saying the Photography thread is getting too competitive and lens waggling and Tea is out of order discussing which is the best biscuit to dunk.


Ahhhh To dunk or not to dunk that is the question. Dunking is a high risk sport only for real men, or women(inclusive see ) Not for the faint of heart. Not even going to get into the napkin wearing debate as it should be a matter of personal choice. Legislation in this area could spell the end of dunking as we know it IMHO


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2747941, member: 45"]Well.....

Because blokes are competitive and have testosterone, cycling is a male-dominated sport. Horseriding is dominated by competitive women who don't have testosterone.

Or something like that.[/quote]

My experiences of track riding alongside women is that they don't get the red mist like men. Their riding is much more consistent and measured. Men when they can see they are being left behind/passed tend to get more reckless....


----------



## rbreid (3 Nov 2013)

2747992 said:


> Tangental


Tan genital


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> They always diverge towards the world of 4x4s, motorcycles sorry PTWs, and horses, for some odd reason.



They all share common ground in that they all have a leisure aspect to them. I also have spent a lot of time doing both over the years....and you clearly haven't.


----------



## Linford (3 Nov 2013)

rbreid said:


> Tan genital



Whatever floats your boat


----------



## 4F (3 Nov 2013)

You don't half speak a load of old pony linford


----------



## booze and cake (3 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Horseriding is a female dominated pastime.
> This is a screengrab from the back end of my my horse widget shop. A fair few of the men using it were buying for the women in their lives.
> It is a female dominated pastime. *Females make up the very vast majority of competitors in Equine competitions, and if males are involved, it is usually because the women are the driving force behind their interest.*
> View attachment 31950



Oh god please don't post a picture of Jordan.



Linford said:


> My experiences of track riding alongside women is that they don't get the red mist like men. Their riding is much more consistent and measured. Men when they can see they are being left behind/passed tend to get more reckless....



And is this why young womens car insurance is significantly less than young mens? ZING, men engage in willy waving testosterone shocker. Thankfully cycling is many things to many people and testosterone is not a prerequisite.


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

booze and cake said:


> Oh god please don't post a picture of Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> And is this why young womens car insurance is significantly less than young mens? ZING, men engage in willy waving testosterone shocker. Thankfully cycling is many things to many people and testosterone is not a prerequisite.



Katie Price wears many hats...one of them is as a horse rider. She isn't representative of horseriders as a group though. All the ones I know (women) live in Jodhpurs and smell of horse pretty much 24/7  

I was more angling towards club riders...cyclists as hobbyists, be that MTBers or road cyclists...Youngest sprog would run a mile than be seen wearing lycra on a road bike by her peers, but would be happy to ride a pendleton bike with the wicker basket and with flowers painted on its frame....She had some pics of her in her motor biking leathers taken last year in a photo shoot (as she rides pillion with me from time to time), but didn't want her mates to see the pics.

Certainly not a dig at women...even if the forums uber misandrist would be keen to misrepresent it as that.
I just see the most fun part of cycling (the roadie and MTBing bit) as having a very male orientated image which would turn many potential female riders off it.


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Don't be a prat Linford, I had horses for years. Your knowall-ometer has let you down again.




It doesn't show....


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

2748634 said:


> Did you once tell me that you have written a book about horse things?



So did Jordan 

TMN is Jordan AICMFP


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

2748692 said:


> Yep when in doubt a neat sidestep involving a ludicrous logical fallacy and a couple of smilies will always beat acknowledging that you don't know something.



TMN Jordans book isn't at the top of my reading list. If she were into it so much (obsessively so like all the horse mad people I deal with of all ages) she'd never stop talking about it....the silence is deafening so I don't really buy it.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Nov 2013)

Linford, your mind works in a mysterious way!


----------



## snorri (4 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Linford, your mind works in a mysterious way!


 You are very polite Rob3rt.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> You are very polite Rob3rt.



1st time anyone has ever said that.


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> You ignored my last advice to stop being a prat didn't you Linf? I was unable to post this morning because I was out ... on my bicycle, or HPTW as they are sometimes known. Try reading my post again: I had horses, past tense - I've moved on. However, when I feel the need to post stuff about them I visit a horse-riding forum because, in case you hadn't noticed, this one is about cycling. As for misandry - you have absolutely no idea how wrong you are. Now go away and play with your nags or your PTW and leave us alone.



I'm spending a lot more time as a HPTW than a PTW, and I've not ridden the horse since she was retired 18 months ago. Just because I have got my mojo back for cycling doesn't stop me from being involved with other interests though. What makes this forum so interesting is the diversity of issues and opinions on offer here...cycling focused topics whilst being the main strand are certainly not the only ones of value. 
What will you be calling me next.. a Heretic ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> I just see the most fun part of cycling (the roadie and MTBing bit) as having a very male orientated image which would turn many potential female riders off it.


Yes, ok, but certainly not because of the "your ride today" thread on CC like you stated on your op.
Anyway, who said only roadies and mbikers are having cycling fun?
I'm having a great time doing my mainly utilitarian cycling, love the freedom of movement plus the health benefits.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Nov 2013)

I think the biggest barrier to women cycling is not a small amount of male competitiveness (there is obviously some much like any sport) but rather the perception of high risk and injury. If there are any threads which falsely play into these fears I think they are those "cyclist down" threads which I avoid like the plague.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Nov 2013)

2749020 said:


> Not the helmet and hi-viz promoters?



I think that is less problematic because it is about the perception of mitigating risk rather than being directly confronted with your worst fears being made reality.

Good point though.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> I think the biggest barrier to women cycling is not a small amount of male competitiveness (there is obviously some much like any sport) but rather the perception of high risk and injury. If there are any threads which falsely play into these fears I think they are those "cyclist down" threads which I avoid like the plague.





2749020 said:


> *Not the helmet and hi-viz promoters?*


No. imo they are reassuring (I know, falsely so) because they give one the illusion of being able to prevent something we know is random: being run over.
Sort of be a good girl Mummy/Daddy will love you/Santa will come, wear helmet/hi-viz the bus won't squash you.
Mind, lots of women I know have no fears, typically here student land is no helmet land, while commuters to work are all hi-vized up.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Nov 2013)

Where can I get some of this testosterone, is there any in bananas?


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Nov 2013)

You really want to know why you don't see more women on road bikes? Ask women, everything else is speculation, which men are quite good at. No disrespect at all to the 3 or 4 women on this thread, one of which I have met, but out of 90 odd posts, 3 or 4 is hardly a significant sample.
On another forum which Rob3rt , dr_pink and I are members, there was a recent question from a woman suffering with saddle soreness [they pop up on all cycling forums] and nearly all the responses were from men, incredible how discerning the male is at immediately diagnosing any number of female problems, providing the solution and expecting a pat on the back for it.
Now, what was the question again....


----------



## ShipHill (4 Nov 2013)

This thread reminds me of when my ex-missus threw the guitar magazine she was reading across the living room.

Me - What's amiss dear?
Her - Silly cow in the letters page.
Me - What did they say to vex you so?
Her - She was asking why there aren't more female guitarists. They're mainly men.
Me - What do you think my presh?
Her - Because they don't want to play guitars! Derr!


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> I've posted stats about my own rides, I've taken pictures on the way also, I'm really not trying to claim any moral high ground, Just observing that one might view road cycling as very much a male dominated pursuit if they read the thread from end to end (which would be a challenge in itself)
> 
> If you see a woman riding a roadie on a sunday morning, it is the exception rather than the rule. I've seen a few out on the roads...some take it very seriously, but they are very much in the minority.
> 
> Just saying


Considering some of the most entertaining reports in the thread are from @coffeejo and @Pat "5mph" I struggle to understand your logic here?!


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2013)

2749487 said:


> Here?


Well ok, his logic anywhere in this thread! Haven't read any of his others and won't bother to in future!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> Considering some of the most entertaining reports in the thread are from @coffeejo and @Pat "5mph" I struggle to understand your logic here?!




Note to self: stop falling off the bike and then writing about it on CC...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> Considering some of the most entertaining reports in the thread are from @coffeejo and @Pat "5mph" I struggle to understand your logic here?!





coffeejo said:


> Note to self: stop falling off the bike and then writing about it on CC...


While I better stop getting lost and write about it on CC


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Note to self: stop falling off the bike and then writing about it on CC...


lol!! Entertaining in far more ways than that!


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> While I better stop getting lost and write about it on CC


Please don't pat


----------



## winjim (4 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> No disrespect at all to the 3 or 4 women on this thread, one of *whom* I have met,



FIFY


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2748185, member: 30090"]Happy days. I remember that ride well.[/quote]
It was, indeed, a corker.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2749650, member: 30090"]I remember it for many reasons:-

1) I had just started in a new job, albeit a new career.
2) First ride on the stealth Langster.
3) The usual suspects were all on the ride as well.
4) Me and Andy A got lost riding to the station from the Waterfront.
4) And it was the first time when I had the pleasure of your company.[/quote]

Thanks Beano. It was also Origamist's birthday...







The Lovely Andrea came along...






Young Andy was about 12. A tall 12, but 12 nevertheless...







Young Walnuts behaved disgracefully (this is a "before" shot)...







And @MacB was there. _On a bike!_






Matt and I also got spectacularly lost between the Waterfront and the station. We were under the impression that we were rescuing Davy, but he got there before us in the meantime.

And we were all very, very drunk.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Thanks Beano. It was also Origamist's birthday...
> 
> View attachment 32032



Looks svelte there


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2749694, member: 30090"]I don't think he was there, might of been, but I really don't know.[/quote]
Positively lissom. Linford might also like to study the position of his handlebar and levers...


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Positively lissom. Linford might also like to study the position of his handlebar and levers...



They work just fine now I've got the correct stem on there Claudine. Thanks for your concern though


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> They work just fine now I've got the correct stem on there Claudine. Thanks for your concern though



Origamist is a cyclist of uncommon grace and _je ne sais quoi_. A better man would seek to learn from his example.


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Origamist is a cyclist of uncommon grace and _je ne sais quoi_. A better man would seek to learn from his example.



He seemed like a nice chap when I met him a few years ago.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> He seemed like a nice chap when I met him a few years ago.


And who won the race?


----------



## Linford (4 Nov 2013)

I was on my motorbike at the time


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> I was on my motorbike at the time


There'd still not be much in it, TBH. He is f***ing fast.


----------



## Wobblers (4 Nov 2013)

2749832 said:


> And when better to study it than when he is disappearing over the horizon somewhere between Newhaven and Brighton?



I was mildly surprised that you didn't offer to chase him down...


----------



## Wobblers (4 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Young Walnuts behaved disgracefully (this is a "before" shot)...
> 
> View attachment 32035



Is that a coke I see in front of Davy??? What were you doing to the poor fellow?


----------



## Wobblers (4 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> I was going to, but the others told me to save my strength for the ride home.



Ah, yes, that was my excuse, I mean reason...


----------



## Smurfy (4 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> It would be a fairly easy thing to claim after reading a bit of the 'your ride today' thread...or is that too simplistic a statement to make ?
> 
> Not pointing the finger at anyone in particular, and I'm just as guilty of blowing my own whistle when I manage to beat my PB or climb a particularly big hill in one hit, but the thread does seem like a lot of one upmanship and bragging rights for doing X number of miles. The pics reminded me of pics of the the lion hunters holding up their trophies up for posterity.
> If a lot of women were put off riding a roadie after forming a similar opinion then I'd not be surprised (which would be a shame as they are the best bikes to ride IMO)



If it's like that for the blokes, what are 'ladies only' rides fuelled by?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> If it's like that for the blokes, what are 'ladies only' rides fuelled by?


The pressing need to get to a coffee shop.


----------



## Smurfy (4 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> The pressing need to get to a coffee shop.


Ah, yes! Relieving oneself outside is somewhat more awkward for ladies!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Ah, yes! Relieving oneself outside is somewhat more awkward for ladies!


I meant for coffee and cake


----------



## Linford (5 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> There'd still not be much in it, TBH. He is f***ing fast.


He was with tdr1nka and a few others at the time and we were parked up near Horseguards iirc. There is always someone quicker out there, and we didn't meet up to test each others ego. It was in support of a campaign to try and reduce lorry born diesel spills.


----------



## Puddles (5 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Ah, yes! Relieving oneself outside is somewhat more awkward for ladies!




Nah it is not when you have had 2 small people and the world and it's wife has had a look up there,letting some stranger see your wibbly white bottom while you wee is nothing, I find if you smile and wave at any stumbler onners if they look at you they are more embarassed than you are and tend to bugger orf! For others of a more delicate modest sensibility there is always the she wee


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Nov 2013)

I read Your Ride Today quite often, I even contribute occasionally. I have been known to enthuse about my accomplishments on reaching stunning speeds of 15mph or the fact that I didn't get off and push until half way up the hill. I apologise for the bragging, I didn't realise it was off putting for other riders.
I have also now come to realise the sole reason I don't ride -or want to ride in future - a "roadie" is because of this thread. Nothing at all to do with the fact that I don't find them comfortable or the lack of desire to do great speeds or cover vast distances on a razor like saddle, it is of course because I have been put off by all the men. 
I'm off to take my shoes off and do the washing up.


----------



## Linford (5 Nov 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> I have also now come to realise the sole reason I don't ride -or want to ride in future - a "roadie" is because of this thread. Nothing at all to do with the fact that I don't find them comfortable or the lack of desire to do great speeds or cover vast distances on a razor like saddle.



And in a way that kind of vindicates the POV. For all the reasons you have given, it does paint a picture that road cycling isn't something you or many women are drawn too..and so it has become a male dominated pastime.

Ithankyouverymuch


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> He was with tdr1nka and a few others at the time and we were parked up near Horseguards iirc. *There is always someone quicker out there, and we didn't meet up to test each others ego*. It was in support of a campaign to try and reduce lorry born diesel spills.



So cycling isn't a "testosterone-fuelled pastime" after all then? Well, I never. Oodathort your OP would be just a load of tendentious cobblers?


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Nov 2013)

Of course it does Linford, because we all know how fond of razor like saddles the male of the species are. 
I could find you as many women who are into road cycling as I could men who aren't. Does that prove anything?Other than I know a lot of people?! 
Really?
Kettle's on @Adrian


----------



## Linford (5 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> So cycling isn't a "testosterone-fuelled pastime" after all then? Well, I never. Oodathort your OP would be just a load of tendentious cobblers?



Perhaps I should have edited the title for clarity...the sentement still stands, and that you ride a road cycle big distances, is really more the exception than the rule. Others have stated or indicated that they find them too uncomfortable.


----------



## Linford (5 Nov 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Of course it does Linford, because we all know how fond of razor like saddles the male of the species are.
> I could find you as many women who are into road cycling as I could men who aren't. Does that prove anything?Other than I know a lot of people?!
> Really?
> Kettle's on @Adrian



Welll, if you are struggling with the shape/fit/comfort of the saddle, then perhaps it isn't the right one for you, maybe that is the problem which puts many women off road bikes. 
I took the time to set my bike up properly (and had a new spesh saddle sized fitted) and it made a world of difference.


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> *Perhaps I should have edited the title for clarity.*..the sentement still stands, and that you ride a road cycle big distances, is really more the exception than the rule. Others have stated or indicated that they find them too uncomfortable.



I'm afraid it's beyond editorial help. Nuke the whole thread from orbit instead - it's the only way to be sure.

This is a cycling forum, Linf. It may be considered peculiar by the population at large that I ride a road bike "big distances", but then we are talking about a populace that largely considers it normal to get the 4x4 out and sit in a traffic jam of their own making on their way to a nowhere they have conjured out of their stunted imaginations, while those of us that go out under our own power, get somewhere we want to be and have a whale of a time doing it, whether over one mile or one hundred and fifty, are considered the odd ones. Go figure.


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

I've removed the final few posts and am closing the thread.

In summary - women like to cycle too!


----------

